# [Officer.com] Two New Mexico Officers Fatally Shot; Suspect May Be Linked to Other Killings



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Two police officers were fatally shot when they arrived to pick up a man on a mental health evaluation.

*http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=25493&siteSection=2*


----------

